# [video] 2x2-(mostly)first layer walkthrough solves



## ottozing (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nicely done, keep up with the great vids.

I like it how you refer stuff as "the three move thing" and "the diagonal swap yada yada yada"


----------

